# SEMA 2007



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

Here are a few pics from sema taken by my friend who went.

And oops yes its sema 2006 not 2007...lol


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Isn't it suppose to be 2006 

But very nice Skylines. The gold S-tune is a car that was sold by an company from Austria.

Lancer Tuning, Rennstreckenevents - Carbon Design Tuning


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The gold 34 with 20s was the nicest there....best quality paint job I've seen on a GTR. I don't know how the yanks do it but they sure as hell know how to paint cars!


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

DCD said:


> The gold 34 with 20s was the nicest there....best quality paint job I've seen on a GTR. I don't know how the yanks do it but they sure as hell know how to paint cars!


My mate was in love with that car....

I dont think the picture does it any justice tbh


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here some more pictures


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> The gold 34 with 20s was the nicest there....best quality paint job I've seen on a GTR. I don't know how the yanks do it but they sure as hell know how to paint cars!


The Yanks did not paint that car, see my post above yours. They bought it from an European company.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think I need to change my pants now . . . :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I need to go one year when I get back to the USA.
Awesome pics, but where are the models? Remember,
"What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> I think I need to change my pants now . . . :chuckle:


lol - I don't know about that Virdee - but I might change my wheels - finally some tyres that are the right size and profile....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean, what do you mean?


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

That car had to be seen in person to be appreciated. I can't say enough about it.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

That car (S-Tune) was located in the Rotora booth along with a beautiful M5. Both looked spotless when it came to wheels, tires and huge brakes. The gentleman that I met there (Loren Ho) had to be the nicest exhibitor that was in attendance. A real pleasure to talk to.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@DCD

The gold color is not a aftermarket paintjob. This car comes from Nismo in this color.

I saw this Skyline in Liechtenstein (Europe). The sky is sooooo hottttttt


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is one for sale at Zele


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Is that not Millenium Jade?

EDIT: actually, i'm confused now  looks too gold and not enough green for MJ.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

hyrev said:


> I need to go one year when I get back to the USA.
> Awesome pics, but where are the models? Remember,
> "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".


Most of the models were in the wheel and tire area with the rap stars, celebrities and musicians. I got a laugh out of every guy that was waiting in a long line to get an autograph from someone that they never knew. It had to be the busiest part of the show by far.There wasn't a car there that had anything smaller than 24" wheels on it.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Most of the models were in the wheel and tire area with the rap stars, celebrities and musicians. I got a laugh out of every guy that was waiting in a long line to get an autograph from someone that they never knew. It had to be the busiest part of the show by far.There wasn't a car there that had anything smaller than 24" wheels on it.


lol.

quite nice pics there!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean said:


> lol - I don't know about that Virdee - but I might change my wheels - finally some tyres that are the right size and profile....



How did i get involved in this???...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am waiting for the first of you guys fitting 20"+s on a GTR . . . .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> How did i get involved in this???...


Sorry mate - I'm going mad :nervous: 
Black R34 in the avatar made me think I was quoting you.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

loving these flat red engine covers.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Available from Nismo? Mate WTF are you on about.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

To my knowledge that is a factory color, but I am going to stay out of it. By the way, I couldn't take pictures fast enough while I was there. I actually filled an extra suitcase with all if the free bees!:chuckle:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Tell me about it. Took me 2 days to cover all the halls and have never had so many blisters on my feet!

Aftershow parties were great too


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

I walked it for 2 days as well but didn't make any of the after parties. I spent my extra time playing poker at the MGM, drinking and sleeping. I can't wait to see it again next year...besides, it gets me out of holloween at home again!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> lol - I don't know about that Virdee - but I might change my wheels - finally some tyres that are the right size and profile....



If you want to get rid of those old school 19's you have, let me know.
I might be able to use them on my R


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

tschreibung said:


> To my knowledge that is a factory color, but I am going to stay out of it. By the way, I couldn't take pictures fast enough while I was there. I actually filled an extra suitcase with all if the free bees!:chuckle:


yeah i thought that 34 was a factory M-spec limited edition gold, i think ive seen a couple in that exact same colour. im not 100% sure though so please dont shoot me down :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> If you want to get rid of those old school 19's you have, let me know.
> I might be able to use them on my R


A way for me then, to finally get my hands on your wheels, without beeing shoot by 10 MPs . .:nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing pic's


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

car was a V-spec, no way the factory champagne gold of the M-spec looked that good!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> car was a V-spec, no way the factory champagne gold of the M-spec looked that good!


Gold was first availble with the M-Spec together with the Pearl-white, Millenium and other silver (correct me) . . . .but after the M-Spec was out, was it not possible to order the V-Spec II in Gold too?
I not have my 2001 hard cover GTR pamphlet by hand, inside where all the colors that were availble to the last orders . . . .
Someone has it?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ DCD

The guy form CDT, told me this is a factory color (nissan not nismo...). Sorry when my information is not true ;-)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> If you want to get rid of those old school 19's you have, let me know.
> I might be able to use them on my R


I'll let you know:thumbsup: 
However, I fully expect that if 20" tyres in the right size are now available it can only be a matter of time before the semi-slick 19s come out (not :bawling: )


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Isn't the Skyline just Silica Breath Metallic? Either way damn fine example and i just end up staring at the brakes everytime i watch that pic.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are some more pictures of the S-Tune Skyline when it was . It has 400bhp and 500nm, the car costed more than 70,000 pounds.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice 34 indeed, love the color but like the Z-Tune silver more


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Rain said:


> Nice 34 indeed, love the color but like the Z-Tune silver more


What you like silver more than gold!!  You aren't a true pimp then!:smokin:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Tell me about it. Took me 2 days to cover all the halls and have never had so many blisters on my feet!
> 
> Aftershow parties were great too


Yep, I spent the week at SEMA. Fun times. Lots of cars to look at. Lots of good after hours stuff.

My feet are still sore, but the whirlpool tub in the suite was sweet....

Roturas R34. Front bumper, fenders, sideskirts were painted in the US - 20/20 Autobody. The rest is factory Nissan - JWO - real S-tune car. It looked really sexy. Loren offered me a drive after the show...guess I will have to make my way over to their shop. Rotura is located pretty close to us.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah the hot-tub really helped after a day of walking! I didn't know you were going to be there. Saw the race GTR on the Rays stand....is it the driver that speaks fluent Japanese?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Yeah the hot-tub really helped after a day of walking! I didn't know you were going to be there. Saw the race GTR on the Rays stand....is it the driver that speaks fluent Japanese?


I am always at SEMA. Most local car type events. Any reason to get out and about..... NOPI, D1, NHRA, HIN... any of that stuff.

Igor lived in Japan for 6 years, so he is fairly fluent in Japanese. Helps out a bit with talking and dealing with many companies.

Also Kenny from RB Motoring was born in Japan, so he is fully fluent. The white boy from Arkansas speaking Japanese trips people out.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL I see. I noticed him talking to a few Japanese guys while I was taking few snaps of the car. What is going on with that GTR? Will it be racing next season?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> LOL I see. I noticed him talking to a few Japanese guys while I was taking few snaps of the car. What is going on with that GTR? Will it be racing next season?


What is going on with the car ? Super Street Time Attack tommorow. Its on the dyno right now.

I am not sure whats in the cards for next year yet. Have to see how the next few weeks unfold.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ah cool...so it's going up against the Mine's GTR! Good luck....let us know how it all went!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Ah cool...so it's going up against the Mine's GTR! Good luck....let us know how it all went!


Well the Mines car would be a street car. The AF R34 is a race car. I know Mines car has proved itself fast in the past even against race cars.

The AF R34 is a 2.6- makes over 500 at the wheels. Runs on Toyo RA1's - 305/35/18 all around. Also a set of 295/30/18 Hoosiers just in case. Weighs under 3200 lbs with driver. Lexan windows, carbon doors.

Also showing up is the XS Engineering R32. Widebody. Big Tire. Over 700 whp.

One other private owner R34 - ex- Trial car.

I'm just going up to watch tommorow.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds good...post some pix if you can


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Another Skyline spotted at the Sema


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

An another one


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Sounds good...post some pix if you can


I'll be uploading some photos direct from my phone to my blog. Not the greatest photos or resolution, but you should get the idea.

Skyline GT-Rs in the USA

Quickest car at Buttonwillow (cw #13) has been the Cyber Evo at a 1:48. Last year the fast car was GM's Cobalt at a 1:52. Quickest GT-R was Signals R34 at a 1:54.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Pharoahe said:


> Another Skyline spotted at the Sema


Yikes.... I missed that one. Thank god. R33 with R34 front. Glitter paint....vertical doors.... It has a Mexican license plate on it. Baja


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

nice !!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tyndago said:


> I'll be uploading some photos direct from my phone to my blog. Not the greatest photos or resolution, but you should get the idea.
> 
> Skyline GT-Rs in the USA
> 
> Quickest car at Buttonwillow (cw #13) has been the Cyber Evo at a 1:48. Last year the fast car was GM's Cobalt at a 1:52. Quickest GT-R was Signals R34 at a 1:54.



GMG ran their World Challenge 996 Porsche Cup car - 1:49.0. XS Engineerings R32 did a 1:49.2. Next closest numbers that I remember towards the end were Zerosports STI did a 1:51. Mines R34 did a 1:52. Lots of cars in the 1:53-1:57 range.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Are those wheels on Igor's car SE30s Sean?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yep they are and I'm liking them a lot


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cool - me too


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Bean said:


> Are those wheels on Igor's car SE30s Sean?


You know, I didnt even ask the name of the wheels. They are whatever the newest Volk wheel is....

Those and the new Toyo replacement for the RA1- the R888. The R888 looks closer to what a Yokohama A048 or a Nitto NT01.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


>


Love that R32!


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

tyndago said:


> Well the Mines car would be a street car. The AF R34 is a race car. I know Mines car has proved itself fast in the past even against race cars.
> 
> The AF R34 is a 2.6- makes over 500 at the wheels. Runs on Toyo RA1's - 305/35/18 all around. Also a set of 295/30/18 Hoosiers just in case. Weighs under 3200 lbs with driver. Lexan windows, carbon doors.
> 
> ...


i heard the XS GTR got the second time , and a 911 got the best one 

:sadwavey:


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

tyndago said:


> GMG ran their World Challenge 996 Porsche Cup car - 1:49.0. XS Engineerings R32 did a 1:49.2. Next closest numbers that I remember towards the end were Zerosports STI did a 1:51. Mines R34 did a 1:52. Lots of cars in the 1:53-1:57 range.


should have read this first :chuckle: 

Who tuned the Evo?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great to see the Mine's GTR did good at Buttonwillow. So what is the XS Eng. R32 running to be that fast? 

Toyo R888 have been out in this side of the world for a few years. They are good s-tyres and quite a bit cheaper than the 048/R55


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

sleepyfox said:


> Love that R32!


I hate the tri spoke wheels with a passion.... about the ugliest things ever...


Who tuned which Evo ? Couple years ago the Cyber Evo did a 1:48. There are several US tuned cars in the 1:52 range.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> So what is the XS Eng. R32 running to be that fast?


XS R32. Its a Veilside widebody. Running on 305 Hoosiers all around. Suspension setup by Mike Kojima and XS Engineering. 2.8 liter , twin 2835 high mount turbos. Eric quoted 620 whp at low boost. More at high boost. Tarzan driving. It was part of a buildup last year, where GM, XS , and a VW shop competed. GM wiped everyone out that time.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

tyndago said:


> XS R32. Its a Veilside widebody. Running on 305 Hoosiers all around. Suspension setup by Mike Kojima and XS Engineering. 2.8 liter , twin 2835 high mount turbos. Eric quoted 620 whp at low boost. More at high boost. Tarzan driving. It was part of a buildup last year, where GM, XS , and a VW shop competed. GM wiped everyone out that time.


ooh i remember , that Speed Channel program but i cant recall the name. I never saw the ending , what was the car from GM? 

Yamada driving? , thats nice.


----------

